# Gentoo doesnt shut down, system comes back up like a reboot

## Kde_User

i tried to shutdown my system with init 0 and as soon as it turns off, it comes back up again, so it isnt really shuting down, i am using a abit nf7-s v2 and it seems to work with other os, need to setup grub to try windows, it also wont shut down in the live cd, im sorry i cant give more info

and it also fails to turn off, with power button, grr, this started since installed gentoo

its late: goodnight

----------

## didymos

Have you tested the other reboot methods?

----------

## Kde_User

No, what are they, and it seems like /sbin/halt does it better, im not sure if it always works, but it worked once.

----------

## lnxz

What about 'shutdown -h now'?

----------

## didymos

I was also referring to seeing if restart methods work as well, or if those hang too.  So, the three-finger salute, reboot, shutdown -r now, reboot-via-magic-sysrq-key (which can also turn the machine off if configured to, which I don't know how to do, actually. Sorry).

----------

## whig

Magic keys are good - beware of security though. Below has info, power off is 'o'

http://aplawrence.com/Words2005/2005_04_13.html

----------

## Kde_User

 *lnxz wrote:*   

> What about 'shutdown -h now'?

 

Nope, it comes back up still :/

----------

## srm

hmm...could this be a BIOS issue? Something like the option, where you can set what to do when a power-loss occured. Maybe your BIOS thinks the shutdown is some kind of power-loss and reboots?

Just an idea   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kde_User

 *srm wrote:*   

> hmm...could this be a BIOS issue? Something like the option, where you can set what to do when a power-loss occured. Maybe your BIOS thinks the shutdown is some kind of power-loss and reboots?
> 
> Just an idea  

 

nope, still a problem.... *sigh* i cant use gentoo if its gonna do this to me..

----------

## whig

The abit nf7-s v2 is ~4 years old. If you haven't and are confident apply the latest recommended bios update.

----------

## Kde_User

 *whig wrote:*   

> The abit nf7-s v2 is ~4 years old. If you haven't and are confident apply the latest recommended bios update.

 

I updated it a month ago... the motherboard has some problems, but suse runs fine on it, so why cant gentoo? and thanks for all the replys so far..

I am using Genkernel, if that could have caused this, and the problem also occures on the live cd.

----------

## Yaytay

 *Kde_User wrote:*   

>  *whig wrote:*   The abit nf7-s v2 is ~4 years old. If you haven't and are confident apply the latest recommended bios update. 
> 
> I updated it a month ago... the motherboard has some problems, but suse runs fine on it, so why cant gentoo? and thanks for all the replys so far..
> 
> I am using Genkernel, if that could have caused this, and the problem also occures on the live cd.

 

This is a bug introduced in kernel 2.6.20 or 2.6.19 that affects a small number of us and which nobody seems to want to do anything about.

It's not a BIOS issue - earlier kernels work, later ones don't.

It's also not Gentoo.

----------

